# I bought some jewelry last weekend.



## user 12009 (Nov 11, 2014)

Two and a half years ago I bought a pile of jewelry. 234 pounds to be exact for $40 and a few weeks later 76 pounds for $177.00. Notice the price keeps going up. The 234 lbs was at a yard sale, but i knew she had more. To make a long story short I tracked her down and then I had to negotiate with her father-in-law (who I knew sold used cars at one time) That is why the price went up. When I left his house he told me he had a lot more that he might sell "someday" Well every 6-8 months I would send a note and got a "not yet" Well out of the blue last week he said he was moving and wanted to sell. But he didn't know how much he had. I bought about 2/3 of what he had. He wanted too much for everything. 

This is what I just bought 210 pounds of junk jewelry. 














PS on the 310 lbs I pulled out a lot of karat gold, 925 and GF.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks like you got your money back and a gold mine at the same time. That'll keep you busy for some time.

Nice lot.

Kevin


----------



## joekbit (Nov 14, 2014)

That's insane...not you buying it, but someone hoarding that much up. Processing that , wow, , well I have no words. 

Wait I know how! rent a wood chipper. :lol:


----------



## archeonist (Dec 31, 2018)

210 pounds? That is around 100kg :shock:
Very nice deal although plated scrap is most of the time dissapointing, still you should get a lot of gold from it. Are you using the sufuric cell?


----------



## 4metals (Dec 31, 2018)

These lots were bought between 4 and 6 years ago. By now we might ask what % gold the material ran because he surely isn't sitting on it.


----------



## Palladium (Dec 31, 2018)

If you have enough plated stuff and get it cheap enough it can pay off.
I have a client who contacted me awhile back with a great find.
He bought 4 55 gallon drums weighing about 4,000 lbs at an auction sight unseen and when he opened the drums this is what he found! These rings were made as part of a promotion for the movie Lord Of The Rings and handed out at theaters when you bought a ticket. 

My precious! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

The yield on them are 1 gram per 5 lbs of materials.
That's roughly 800 grams of gold at a value of $32,000 that was bought for $2,800!

Anyone care to guess the processing method?


----------



## anachronism (Jan 1, 2019)

Cyanide leach.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 1, 2019)

Palladium said:


> If you have enough plated stuff and get it cheap enough it can pay off.
> I have a client who contacted me awhile back with a great find.
> He bought 4 55 gallon drums weighing about 4,000 lbs at an auction sight unseen and when he opened the drums this is what he found! These rings were made as part of a promotion for the movie Lord Of The Rings and handed out at theaters when you bought a ticket.
> 
> ...



:shock: --- 8) 8) 8) 

What's the base metal ?

If it's copper or brass then there is a good size bonus on top of the gold recovery - that alone would more then cover the original buy  



> Cyanide leach.



Agreed :!: 

Kurt


----------

